# Mini Cooper



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

The wife is considering a Mini Cooper (instead of a practical car - the TT will become the family shopping car i can feel it happening all ready).

Does anyone here have any experiance with the latest Cooper, known faults, any good for a bit of fun (as I am sure she`ll also want to borrow the `real` sports car now and again, lol)?

Any advice on must have options appreciated - there are bloody loads of option boxes for the things ???


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Yeah ..... option you definitely want is the Works conversion for the Cooper S ..... 200bhp ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

proeliator2001,

All I know is that current Mini owners are TT friendly - I've actually had a wave off one of them  - more than most TTers - go for it ;D

Moley


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Did the new Mini Cooper have recalls on it with reference to the petrol gauge or something :-/ or they kept cutting out :-/


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

I`ve read a fair few problems from american forum but will be buying new so hope those problems are fixed already - fingers crossed - and it will be a cooper not an S due to fuel and insurance costs - she`ll be happy with the 1.6 without supercharger and if she feels like going fast she can borrow the TT ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I read (I think it was in Evo magazine) that the standard wheels are the ones to go for (16"?). Apparently the upgraded wheels (17"?) may look good but completely spoil the ride and handling of the car. This may be worth researching more before you order the car.

phoTToniq.


----------



## TwickTT (May 7, 2002)

http://www.mini2.com/forum/

Will answer your questions. There were intial problems (I guess as with any car) but latest builds seem very solid.

IF you can squeeze to it Id recommend the S you might even enjoy it yourself.


----------



## bluettone (Feb 26, 2003)

My wife has a Mini Cooper which is great fun to drive The performance is OK - not sparkling - but the car is a useful 4 seater. She's had it 12 months and it has been recalled twice - inevitable teething problems for a brand new model I suppose.

I'm currently waiting delivery of a 225 TTC, but if I couldn't have afforded one, I would have seriously considered a Cooper S for myself.

As far as options go, we chose aircon and CD. The only thing I wished we'd have spec'ed is the larger wheels as these look much better.

IMO the car looks great. My wife says she still gets lots of comments about it.

Marco


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Friends wife owns / drives a Cooper. 
Well she drives it when he lets her, he drives it all the time and she has his Golf TDi Co-car.

His only comment is the suspension is too hard.
I dont think it is but i've only been in it a few times, and it is on the hard side, and it feels faster than it is and handles v.well. 
( He wants to trade upto the WORKS S )

R u looking for a new one or 2nd hand ? ? ? he might be selling, v.good condition and low miles.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I test drove a Cooper a year back (5 hr long test ) and it just made me smile. When I took it to the petrol station to fill up everyone smiled at me. And when I was driving everyone smiled at me (and it ain't cus I'm good looking or anything).

Plus it was great fun to drive. Not particularly fast but fun. You could drive it all the way to it's limit with no problem. Felt it was a little underpowered thought and stiff (compared to my 205 Rallye (ex) that is).

The only recall I remember was one to resolve a sparking issure around the fuel filler cap (which could've been a bit dangerous). All sorted now though.

Rhod


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I think, although the S is a lot quicker, the plain Cooper is a better bet for enjoyability on UK roads. I'll be getting a new one with the Chili pack in Chili red (wifes choice though I think they look good in that colourway), aircon, cd player, head airbags and a few other things like heated washer jets. So it will have the 16 inchers (which is good). There is a no cost option with the chili pack to have the sports + suspension fitted but its sounds to me it could be better to keep the standard settings.

Happy that no one knows any horror stories and I supose that, even though its a mini BMW, the indicator stalk really does work ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Did you see the Mini Cooper S (?) on "Right Car, Wrong Car" (or V.V) tonight - the stunt driver was superb parking between another Mini and the Saab using the old handbrake turn - looked superb - and "she" managed it as well, so must be a good car to drive ;D

Moley


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

I am living in Brasil at the moment hence I get to miss everything car related - boo hoo. And the Mini will still look fresh to me when I get back as I think I have only ever seen about 10 of them - and a good 5 of them was on last years motorshow stand!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Parked next to a Yellow Mini Cooper S yesterday and side by side I have to say I wouldn't have minded which car was mine, they both looked great.

Test drove one a last year, it was a bit bouncy but great fun.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

My wife uses a Cooper with the optional 17 inch wheels which only come with the Pirelli run flat tyres.

I woud agree with other comments that the ride with these wheels is very harsh .... TT firm and then some. Also if the tyre is punctured (which has happened) it has to be replaced. It took 4 days to track one down in the UK.

The lack of a glove box for odds and ends is annoying but I think remedied on recent models. You need to rev it to make it go. A Tardis like interior for front seat passengers ... they do rattle and squeak though.

There is a very good web site/forum at www.mini2.com with many threads regarding colour ... not disimilar from the TT forum then. Mrs S chose silver/black along with the essential rear parking sensors .. remember this is not a smalll car, it has the same wheelbase as the original Range Rover.


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

Seriously - rear parking sensors. It was the first option we agreed on which was not needed - we can both reverse park a Passat with no problems so a Mini should be a breeze. Anyway, I thought all women drivers parked by ear ;D


----------

